# Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, We have a winner! *contest closed*



## Janice (Dec 1, 2007)

*gaia61 is todays winner!*

Staff has come up with a number, you need to post in this thread to enter! _The person who's post is the number we have decided on will win today's giveaway_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today's winner will receive a Curiousitease Pigment Set in Warm or Cool (winners choice!)






Remember the rules, one entry per person! Each post is that members entry for this contest.


----------



## Holly (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Cool!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Sweet


----------



## amy84023 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Cool!


----------



## winterwonder (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Oh! How fun!


----------



## justanothergirl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Cool


----------



## ppalada (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

ooh how fun!


----------



## xSazx (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

yay!


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

I love this!!


----------



## MaryaHari (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Awesome! =)


----------



## minerva (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

yay! this is so nice


----------



## Empress (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

What an awesome idea for the Christmas Holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seasonal Cheers to everyone


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

oooh, pretty!


----------



## la__bombshell (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

so fun!


----------



## sixpixee (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Great prize!


----------



## mo_jack (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

So fun! Good luck everyone!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

I'll give it a go!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

waving helllllloooooo....


----------



## CruxGothGirlie (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Oh wow, how nice for the holidays!


----------



## halocaustic (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Count me in too!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Yay! good luck gals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*






very cool idea!


----------



## makeba (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

sheer blessing


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

oooh exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is such a fun idea, you guys are so creative!!


----------



## adored (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

First giveaway already? Awesome!


----------



## fresh76 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

yay, this is a great idea!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

yay how fun!!


----------



## psychoexgf (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

YAY I hope I win


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*


----------



## trip75 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Count me in!!


----------



## lainz (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

such a cool idea!!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

I'll give it a shot.  Thanks guys.


----------



## keik614 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

count me in:]


----------



## eulchen (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

oh lovely


----------



## Sexycj (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Great job making the holidays fun ladies! I can't wait for the next item.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

comment.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Yay for Christmas!


----------



## starz (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Wow, what a neat idea!!


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

THANKS FOR MAKiNG THiS POSSiBLE JANiCE!!


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

*so exciting*


----------



## therains___ (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

this is an amazing idea


----------



## SuSana (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

how exciting


----------



## zombie25 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*






that's so sweet!


----------



## gaia61 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

woohoo!


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

awesome : D


----------



## Janice (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gaia61* 

 
_woohoo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM'ing you.


----------



## luckyme (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

This is awesome!


----------



## lil.white.lie (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Yay, this is great!

[ edit: Oh, haha, I was so close! Congrats gaia61 ! ]


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Congratulations!


----------



## vbretta (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Fun!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Ooh! Exciting!!!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Congratulations!


----------



## Danica (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*






 Thank you! This is such a good idea!


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Y'all keep watching! There's more to come this month!


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

contgrats!!


----------



## missababe (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*






 ahaha


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

I'm new to posting but I have to say what a great site!!! And this just adds to it, such giving holiday spirit!


----------



## FREYA (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Awesome!


----------



## lemurian (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

This is rad, brad!  It'd be even better if you could mark the post as 'won' as soon as someone wins


----------



## snwbrder69 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

yay!
seasons greetings everyone


----------



## nikki (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

pick me! pick me!


----------



## elizs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

whoo hoo I love pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &I love specktra!!


----------



## breebaby (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

cool


----------



## purfexshun (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

hello!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

this is grat!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Congrats!  Have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_





Congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM'ing you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gaia61 was the winner.


----------



## meToo (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

count me in as lucky number whatever


----------



## bowlingpins (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

yay!!!


----------



## elvinworld (Dec 1, 2007)

This is great.  What a wonderful idea.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 1, 2007)

congrats girl! im jelous! lol


----------



## Ms.Maybelline (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## nunu (Dec 1, 2007)

congrats!!!!
this is such a coool idea!


----------



## macfeen (Dec 1, 2007)

yey!!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-1-07, MAC Curiousitease Pigment Set!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Y'all keep watching! There's more to come this month!_

 






 hopefully next time they pick me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i never win in my whole life


----------



## waterMELon (Dec 1, 2007)

wow...


----------



## outlawheart (Dec 2, 2007)

This is so awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good luck & happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## glued2mac (Dec 2, 2007)

ooo- delicious


----------



## secretwish (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats


----------



## oddinary (Dec 2, 2007)

Aww! How nice of you guys!


----------



## redambition (Dec 2, 2007)

congratulations gaia61!


----------



## frocher (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations Gaia61!!!


----------



## lvgz (Dec 2, 2007)

i dont understand.. i read the rules thread too. so there will be a new thread in the chatter randomly and it'll be a contest to win prizes?


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats!!! and good luck for everyone on this month!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_i dont understand.. i read the rules thread too. so there will be a new thread in the chatter randomly and it'll be a contest to win prizes?_

 
There will be a new thread made when the next  giveaway starts, yes. It may be in chatter, it may be in another forum. At that time, that thread will be for that current give away.


----------

